# Help!! Going for our 1st FET



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies.

Sorry to bother you but I just needed some info on a couple of things I think you may be able to help with.

We have had 3 IVF attempts now, 2 chemical pg and 1 miscarriage at 6+2.  On our last ivf we got 7 frozen embryos 

My concern is that I've been reading that baby asprin can help prevent miscarriages and alot of people take as soon as they find out their pg.  But I was going to take it now with my other medication, do you know if thats ok?  My doctor has said I can take it if I want but hasn't said when to start and I didn't like to bother them again.

Another I've heard about thats meant to help is Vitamin B but which one  Any help on any of these or any other would be much appreciated.

Thanks a lot

C. xx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

I had three m/c and went onto have IVF which also ended in a m/c.

At my follow up appt the consultant recommended, because of my history of m/c, that during the FET I start taking baby asprin and omega 3 from the day of ET until approx 13 wks.  I followed her advise and now I have a lovely daughter.

I am going through FET at the moment and again I am taking the baby aspirin and omega 3 from ET.

I had heard about Vit B as well, and when I questioned the clinic the nurse said that the other two would be fine.

Alba


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Cracker,

First, I would check with your consultant (or at least nurse) before you self-medicate. I took low-dose aspirin on my last cycle on the advice of my consultant. I also took a multi-vitamin / mineral supplement especially formulated to aid conception. Here's a link to the ones I'm using:
http://www.marilynglenville.co.uk/supplements/fertility_plus_women_men.htm This nutritionist does work for my IVF clinic ... although I've not seen her myself. The supplements are not cheap - you could just as easily get something like Pregnacare from Boots or wherever.

I'm now preparing to do FET in about 10 days time, so I've been on the vitamins for a month now. On the advice of my consultant I'm also taking the aspirin again ... started it the day of my baseline scan.

One quick word of advice, it's not called "baby" aspirin these days, as all the guidance is that babies and small children should not be given aspirin at all - just Calpol / baby Nurofen. The aspirin you need is a 75mg dose, and it's usually labelled as being for people who've had a heart attack or stroke (it helps thin the blood and prevent clotting). Mine is from Boots and called "Cardio EC" tablets.

Katy x


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Cracker,

I recognise you from the Norway thread, which I browse quite often!! Good luck with your FET and 7 embies is fab  I had my tx in Poland in may/June and started taking 75mg Aspirin from when I down regged, also Vit B complex and Folic Acid. I also took the Zita  West Multi vits but I've changed now as expensive, to Pregnacare as got 180 tabs for just over £11 off the internet (bargain)

Unfortunately I had a m/c at nearly 6 weeks, but I would take them again. Still taking the Pregnacare, Omega 3 and Folic acid tabs. I'm having a natural FET later this month as I got 3 embies. My Consultant hasn't said yet to take the aspirin but will probably tell me after ET to take them. 

If this doesn't work am defo going to Scanhealth as heard so many good things about it and their success rate is astounding. When are you going for FET cycle? Will be keeping fingers crossed for you. Btw there are a lot of ladies on the norway thread out there at the moment. 

Love and hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, Alba, Katy and Cat

Thank you so much for replying to me.  I'm defo going to take the 75mg asprin but I was thinking about starting with it now to get my body prepared.  But will ask the clinic if thats ok first.
Thanks for explaining that to me Katy I didn't know  
Alba here's hoping it works out for you this time, Good luck
Cat Scanhealth is an excellant clinic. Hopefully were going out in sept/oct but we'll see.

Thanks again

C. xx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Cracker,

Thanks for the good wishes..trying not to think too much about the 2ww.

I think you've made the right decision speaking to the consultant first.

Sorry for calling it baby aspirin  I didn't realise it was no longer referred to as baby aspirin.  That's what the consultant called it 3 years ago when I had my first FET and that's what I asked for at boots just a few weeks ago and the pharmacist seemed happy with that, but Katy is correct it's 75mg 

Alba


----------

